# 585 ride quality



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello again,

I would like thank all those who gave suggestions to my build question a few posts down.

One final question before I put money down on the 585. I won't be able to test ride a 585 untill next month but I need to decide if I am going to put a deposit on the red 585 at the LBS. According to the LBS and Veltec there are not many red 53cm frames left. Veltec says they have 3 left as of 2 weeks ago.

I have never ridden a CF bike and I would like to get a little perspective on what I can expect. I currently ride a '01 Raleigh R700 that I have made a number of changes to. The biggest was getting a set of Speed Dream wheels to soften up the really harsh ride. The raleigh is a 7005 butted AL frame with a Kniesis carbon bladed fork and alloy steerer. I would not call it lively, just non compliant.

Years ago I used to race a steel Columbus SL steel frame. The steel frame had a really nice ride but was very flexy in the BB, even for a 13 year old kid.

My concern about the 585 CF is: will it ride like a block of wood? ie is it very dead feeling? I have a friend who has a 5 or 6 year old Trek CF, I think it is a 5200. It is far to large for me to ride, but it even sounds dead when I ride alongside of him. I would not want a bike like that Trek (not that there is anything wrong at all with Trek and the new ones may be far superior). I do realise the 585 is a lugged design and I'm hoping that will give it a little life.

So I guess my question is will the 585 feel any less livley or responsive than my Al Raliegh? I'm hoping the 585 will be less harsh, but harshness is different from livelyness and I have heard the statement over and over that CF is dead feeling. I afraid a bike that is deader (less lively) that my Al frame won't be as much fun to ride. I Reeeaaaally want to be blown away when I ride the 585, but I need to decide if I want to lock one down with a deposit before I ride one or risk not being able to get the bike I want a month from now.

I hope this long winded question makes some sense...

Thanks for any insite,

Tom


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Tom - 

It does make sense. I know what you mean. I have two other CF bikes - a Colnago C40 and a C50. Both are heavier and less stiff at the BB than the 585. But in some ways I prefer them - they feel a bit more 'springy'.

That said, the 585 accelerates and climbs better. It's a better race bike, but IMO not as good an all-day rider...

CC


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

CC -

Quite a collection of CF bikes. I have read a number of times about the wonderfull all-day ride quality of the Colnago's. Can you offer any comparision / contrast of the 585 to a lower end Al frame such as mine? Unfortunatly the Al frame and the old steel bike are the only frame of reference I have.

Thanks for your thoughts,

Tom



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Tom -
> 
> It does make sense. I know what you mean. I have two other CF bikes - a Colnago C40 and a C50. Both are heavier and less stiff at the BB than the 585. But in some ways I prefer them - they feel a bit more 'springy'.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

tsteahr said:


> CC -
> 
> Quite a collection of CF bikes. I have read a number of times about the wonderfull all-day ride quality of the Colnago's. Can you offer any comparision / contrast of the 585 to a lower end Al frame such as mine? Unfortunatly the Al frame and the old steel bike are the only frame of reference I have.
> 
> ...


Ive had an old cannondale, a look 481sl and now the 585. The 481sl was a great all day bike, really smooth, easy going and relaxed bike. It had more road feel than the 585 but nothing like the cannondale. The 585 rolls along like nothing Ive experienced in the past. It is quite smooth and road feel is less than the 481 and much less than the cannondale. Is it dead feeling? Compared to the cannondale, sure. Is it faster, more comfortable and fun to ride you bet.

jim


----------

